# تأملات وقراءات فى سبت لعازر  الجزء الأول



## fikry (30 أبريل 2013)

*تأملات وقراءات فى سبت لعازر
الجزء الأول*

مقدمة

*فى الإصحاح العاشر بنشوف أن السيد المسيح ترك أورشليم بعد محاولة اليهود اللى عملوها فى عيد التجديد لرجمه وقتله وأنه راح عبر الأردن لمنطقة بيريه وأبتدأ هناك الناس تطابق ما بين أعمال السيد المسيح وأقواله والشهادة اللى يوحنا المعمدان شهد بيها عنه ويقول لينا آخر الإصحاح العاشر 42فَآمَنَ كَثِيرُونَ بِهِ هُنَاكَ.وفى خلال مكوسه فى الفترة الأخيرة من حياته فى هذا الموضع بيريه عبر الأردن وهو المكان اللى كان بيعمد فيه يوحنا حصل حادثة معينة اللى هى وفاة لعازر وبسببها أن السيد المسيح أنتقل مرة أخرى إلى اليهودية ورجع مرة تانية إلى أورشليم , ومن أول إقامة لعازر من الموت بتبتدى الأيام الأخيرة فى حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض لأن معجزة إقامة لعازر دى اللى بيقولوا عليها القيامة اللى مهدت لموت السيد المسيح , ولكن السيد المسيح قبل ما يدخل فى أسبوع آلامه صنع المعجزة دى بإقامته لعازر بعد أربعة أيام من موته وبعد أن أنتن ليعلن سلطانه على الموت قبل ما يدخل هو نفسه فيه , وأنه ليه سلطان على الموت , وعلشان كده أقام لعازر علشان يوريهم أن ليه سلطان على القيامة , ولما كلمهم وقال أن من يؤمن بى ومن يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى أقيمه فى اليوم الأخير , فهو أعلن ليهم هذا الإعلان وكمان أكده عمليا علشان محدش يتعب أو يضعف أو يشك لما يلاقى السيد المسيح موضوع فى القبر ويظن أن للموت سلطان على شخص السيد المسيح , فعمل ليهم نموذج ومثال علشان يعرفوا أن ليه سلطان على الموت , والحقيقة أن معلمنا يوحنا كل المعجزات اللى ذكرهم فى الإنجيل المكتوب بأسمه هم سبعة معجزات فقط بعكس معلمنا متى ومعلمنا مرقس ومعلمنا لوقا اللى ذكروا معجزات كثيرة عن السيد المسيح , لكن يوحنا حكى فقط عن سبعة معجزات وهى 1- تحويل الماء لخمر , 2- شفاء أبن خادم قائد المئة , 3- مريض بركة بيت حسدا, 4- إشباع الجموع ,5- تهدئة الرياح والسير على المياه , 6- شفاء المولود أعمى , وأخيرا 7- إقامة لعازر من بين الأموات , ونلاحظ ملاحظة معينة كده أن يوحنا ذكر المعجزات اللى هى صعبة واللى تبدو فى نظر الناس مستحيلة , ولم يذكر المعجزات العادية زى السيد المسيح ما فتح عينين واحد أعمى ..لأ.. ده ذكر معجزة أن الأعمى اللى فتحله عينيه كان من الصعوبة لدرجة أنه كان مولود أعمى , وماقالش أنه شفى مفلوج وبس لأ ده قال أن المفلوج اللى شفاه بقاله 38 سنة , ولما ذكر شفاء أبن خادم قائد المئة ذكر أنه شفاه عن بعد , وبعدين لما ذكر معجزة إقامة لعازر ماقالش ده أقام ميت وخلاص ل أده أصر أن هو أقامه بعد أربعة أيام بعد أن أنتن , فيوحنا بيصر فى الإنجيل أنه يظهر السيد المسيح ذو القدرة وليس فقط أنه بيصنع معجزات , ولكن بيصنع معجزات للحالات المستحيلة والمستعصية اللى مامنهاش فايدة واللى مامنهاش أمل ولا رجاء , ولكن هو العجيب أن الأناجيل الأخرى لم تذكر معجزة إقامة لعازر طيب ليه  مع أنهم ذكروا المعجزتين التانيين 1- إقامة أبنة يايرس , 2- إقامة أبن أرملة نايين , وبالرغم من أن معجزة لعازر دى أقوى وتلفت النظر أكثر ؟ الحقيقة ده لسبب معين أن البشيرين الثلاثة متى ومرقس ولوقا كتبوا أناجيلهم قبل خراب أورشليم قبل سنة 70 ميلادية , لكن يوحنا كتب أنجيله حوالى سنة 100 ميلادية بعد خراب أورشليم وأنجيل يوحنا هو آخر أنجيل كتب فى كل الكتاب المقدس , فلو البشيرين الثلاثة كانوا وصفوا حادثة لعازر لكانوا أثاروا اليهود أنهم يقوموا ويموتوا لعازر , وعلشان كده جتى لما ذكروا حادثة المرأة التى سكبت الطيب على رجلين السيد المسيح ما ذكروش أسمها لكن اللى قال أسمها يوحنا لأن كتب أنجيله كما قلنا بعد ما خربت أورشليم ومات شعب اليهود وشتت سنة 70 ميلادية ولذلك هم تجنبوا ذكر لعازر لأن زى ما حانشوف فى أنجيل يوحنا بعد كده أن لعازر أصبح يستفز اليهود وكانوا عايزين يقتلوا السيد المسيح ويقتلوا كمان لعازر اللى أقامه السيد المسيح وده بنلاقيه فى إصحاح 12 , وعلشان كده لو كانوا كتبوا معجزة لعازر لكانوا أثاروا اليهود اللى كانوا موجودين فى هذا الوقت أنهم يقوموا على لعازر ويموتوه ولذلك لم يذكروا لعازر ولا مريم وإن كانوا أشاروا إلى حادثة مريم ساكبة الطيب بإمرأة , ولكن لم يذكروا أسمها , ولكن اللى أستطاع أن يذكر الأسامى هو القديس يوحنا الرائى , طيب فى سؤال هنا كان أيه قصد السيد المسيح من هذه المعجزة بالذات ؟ أنجيل يوحنا مش عايز يورينا أن السيد المسيح مش مجرد صانع معجزات أو صانع أعمال عجيبة أو صانع قوات خارقة للطبيعة , الحقيقة لأ , لأن القديس يوحنا وهو بيكتب عايز يورينا السيد المسيح بصورة أعمق من كده بكثير وهى أن السيد المسيح هو واهب الحياة وعنده الحياه , وليس مجرد أنه يورينا أن السيد المسيح ده عنده قدرات عجيبة وبيعمل أعمال عجيبة لأ , ده هو عايز يوصلنا للحقيقة دى أن السيد المسيح عنده الحياة وأن السيد المسيح هو الحياة ومش مجرد أنه صانع معجزات وأن السيد المسيح صاحب سلطان على الموت حتى إذا كان هذا الموت فى أعنف سلطانه وسطوته يعنى حتى لو وصل سلطان هذا الموت أنه حلل الجسم بعد أربعة أيام والجسم قد أنتن , ولكن السيد المسيح ليه سلطان أن يعيد الحياة مرة أخرى , وإذا كان الموت أستبد بالجسد وتحلل ودود وأنتن , لكن السيد المسيح ليه سلطان على الموت فى أعنف درجاته وفى أعلى سطوة وقوة هذا الموت , ومن هنا يبان لينا هدف هذه المعجزة أن أقامة لعاز ردى المعجزة اللى عملها السيد المسيح كانت صورة مصغرة للى حايعمله السيد المسيح فى إقامتنا كلنا فى اليوم الأخير وأحنا حانكون كلنا متنا ودودنا وأنتنا وتحللنا , لكن الله ليه سلطان أنه يعيد لنا الحياة مرة أخرى , فعلشان كده معجزة إقامة لعازر من الموت هى صورة مصغرة للقيامة العامة اللى كلنا لابد أن أحنا نقوم فيها وعلشان كده زى ما حانشوف لما مارثا قالت للسيد المسيح أنا أعلم أنه سيقوم فى اليوم الأخير ,فقال لها السيد المسيح لأ أنا هو القيامة ومفيش حاجة أسمها اليوم الأخير ,ده أنا حاضر قدامك الآن "أنا هو القيامة والحياة ومن آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا " وعلشان كده كل المعجزات اللى صنعها السيد المسيح والتى يظهرها إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا هى لإظهار مجد السيد المسيح وأن السيد المسيح هو أصل الحياة وواهب الحياة ومدين الحياة واللى عايز يقوله من الآخر كده أنه بدون السيد المسيح مفيش حياة , وهوده اللى عايز يوصلنا ليه فى الآخر , وإذا كان المعجزتين اللى عملهم قبل كده فى الإقامة من الأموات سواء 1- أبنة يايرس اللى أقامها وكان لسة الجسم سخن ولسة على السرير , 2- أبنة أرملة نايين وهى كان الموت مشى شوية يعنى مات وأتكفن ولفوه ووضع فى الصندوق وخارجين بيه علشان يدفنوه , لكن لعازر وصلت الدرحة أن بقاله أربعة أيام فى القبر وقد أنتن وأبتدأ يتحلل , الحقيقة هذه الثلاثة معجزات وفى الرمز العجيب لينا لقدرة السيد المسيح لإقامة الإنسان من الموت أو من الخطية وكمان فى أى مرحلة من مراحل الخطية , فقد تكون الخطية التى سببت لى الموت أنا لسة فى بدايتها أو زى أبنه يايرس يادوبك مجرد فكرة فى دماغى , أو تكون أتصورت شوية وتحولت الفكرة إلى عمل ظهر وخلاص حايدفن زى أبن أرملة نايين اللى ظهر أنه ميت , وقد يكون تحول هذا العمل إلى عادة بداخلى وأنتن جوايا وفاحت رائحة الخطية زى موت لعازر وفنه لمدة أربعة أيام وكمان أنتن , وهذا هو الجميل أن السيد المسيح ليه سلطان على هذه الثلاثة مراحل سواء إن كانت الخطية مجرد فكرة أو تحولت إلى عمل فى حياتى أو تحولت إلى عادة ونتانة جوايا , فالسيد المسيح هو فقط الذى يستطيع أن يقيمنى , طيب مين هو لعازر ده ؟ كلمة لعازر معناها "أيل عونى" أو الله عونى أو الله يؤازرنى وبيقول عنه أنجيل يوحنا فى أول آية "وكان إنسان مريضا" وده تعبير جميل قوى بيستعمله معلمنا يوحنا ,إنسان مريض وده رمز لكل إنسان فينا وكل إنسان فينا مريض بمرض الخطية ومرضه أشتد لدرجة الموت وعلشان كده من فضلكم وأحنا بنتكلم عن لعازر شيل لعازر وضع نفسك مكانه , وكلمة إنسان تعنى أى أنسان فينا وكل إنسان فينا مريض بالخطية وأجرة الخطية موت وتقوده إلى حالة الموت لكن السيد المسيح يقيمنا من موت الخطية , والعجيبة إن لعازر ده اللى بيرمز لكل إنسان مريض ومرضه لدرجة الموت كان يسكن فى قرية أسمها بيت عنيا وبيت عنيا معناها بيت العناء أو الشقاء أو التعب , مش هو ده رمز لينا كلنا أحنا اللى ساكنين فى قرية العناء والشقاء والتعب , نعم كل الناس ساكنة فى قرية الشقاء والعناء والتعب , والجميل هنا أن السيد المسيح جاء إلى بيت عنيا , جاء إلى عالم الشقاء والتعب والألم , وهذه المعجزة حدثت ولعازر عنده ثلاثين سنة وكان لسة فى سن الشباب وعنفوان الرجولة , والسيد المسيح أقامه وعاش بعد كده 30 سنة تانيين "وهذا ما ذكره القديس أبيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس بقبرص المصرى فى القسطنطينية فى أحدى كتاباته" وصار لعازر أسقفا في لارنكة في جزيرة قبرص وهناك تقليد يقول أن لعازر مات ودفن هناك أيضا , لكنه تعرض لمضايقات كثيرة جدا ولمحاولات لقتله مرة أخرى لأنه هو كان الدليل الواضح أمام الكل أن السيد المسيح أقامه من بين الأموات بعد أن أنتن , فلعازر هو رمز لينا خصوصا وهو ملفوف بأربطة وعلى وجهه منديل مقيد ولا يستطيع الرؤية , وهو رمز لكل إنسان قيد برباطات الخطية ولا يستطيع أن يرى بوضوح ولكن السيد المسيح بيقول حلوه من كل الرابطات ودعوه يذهب , وعلشان كده اللى فينا بيتابع طقس الكنيسة الجميل فى يوم سبت لعازر بنقول مرد بعد ما بيتقرأ هذا الأنجيل اللى أحنا بصدده الآن "شيرى لازاروس "ومعناه بالعربى جميل قوى بيقول ( السلام للعازر الذى أقامه بعد أربعة أيام ,أقم يا ربى يسوع قلبى الذى قتله الشرير ),وهو ده المرد اللى بنرده بنقول له زى ما قومت لعازر بعد أربعة أيام , أرجوك أقم قلبى اللى قتله الشرير وأعطينى أيضا قوة القيامة دى, وكانت بيت عنيا قريبة جدا من أورشليم وبيقول الكتاب المقدس أنها حوالى 12 غلوة يعنى 2 كيلو تقريبا وكانت مسافة ال2 كيلو دى هى المسافة المسموح فيها فى يوم السبت وعلشان كده بيقولوا على سفر سبت والتى تعنى المسافة المسموح بيها أنها تتمشى يوم السبت وبتاخد مشى حوالى من نصف ساعة إلى ساعة إلا ربع , وحاليا هذه البلد موجودة أسمها العزارية نسبة لإقامة لعازر , وبيت لعازر ومريم ومرثا تحول إلى كنيسة جميلة جدا وقبر لعازر مازال موجودا لحد الآن ويبعد عن الكنيسة حوالى 15 مترا أو يبعد عن البيت اللى كان ساكن فيه لعازر ومريم ومرثا , وقد حول البيت إلى كنيسة جميلة جدا فى بلدة العزارية وهى فى الجهة الشرقية من أورشليم تجاه جبل الزيتون , تعالوا نتابع الأحداث ونتأمل سويا فيها .

أنجيل يوحنا 11: 1- 45 

موت لعازر

1 وَكَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مَرِيضاً وَهُوَ لِعَازَرُ، مِنْ بَيْتِ عَنْيَا مِنْ قَرْيَةِ مَرْيَمَ وَمَرْثَا أُخْتِهَا.2وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ، الَّتِي كَانَ لِعَازَرُ أَخُوهَا مَرِيضاً، هِيَ الَّتِي دَهَنَتِ الرَّبَّ بِطِيبٍ، وَمَسَحَتْ رِجْلَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا.3فَأَرْسَلَتِ الأُخْتَانِ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلَتَيْنِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، هُوَذَا الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ مَرِيضٌ». 4فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ، قَالَ: «هَذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ، لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ بِهِ».5وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّ مَرْثَا وَأُخْتَهَا وَلِعَازَرَ. 6فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ مَرِيضٌ مَكَثَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ يَوْمَيْنِ.7ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ قَالَ لِتلاَمِيذِهِ: «لِنَذْهَبْ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ أَيْضاً».8قَالَ لَهُ التّلاَمِيذُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، الآنَ كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَرْجُمُوكَ، وَتَذْهَبُ أَيْضاً إِلَى هُنَاكَ».9أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَتْ سَاعَاتُ النَّهَارِ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ؟ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَمْشِي فِي النَّهَارِ لاَ يَعْثُرُ لأَنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ نُورَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ، 10وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَمْشِي فِي اللَّيْلِ يَعْثُرُ، لأَنَّ النُّورَ لَيْسَ فِيهِ». 11قَالَ هَذَا وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «لِعَازَرُ حَبِيبُنَا قَدْ نَامَ. لَكِنِّي أَذْهَبُ لأُوقِظَهُ». 12فَقَالَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، إِنْ كَانَ قَدْ نَامَ فَهُوَ يُشْفَى». 13وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَقُولُ عَنْ مَوْتِهِ، وَهُمْ ظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ عَنْ رُقَادِ النَّوْمِ. 14فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ حِينَئِذٍ عَلاَنِيَةً: «لِعَازَرُ مَاتَ. 15وَأَنَا أَفْرَحُ لأَجْلِكُمْ إِنِّي لَمْ أَكُنْ هُنَاكَ، لِتُؤْمِنُوا. وَلَكِنْ لِنَذْهَبْ إِلَيْهِ». 16فَقَالَ تُومَا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ لِلتّلاَمِيذِ رُفَقَائِهِ: «لِنَذْهَبْ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ مَعَهُ!». 

أنا هو القيامة والحياة

17فَلَمَّا أَتَى يَسُوعُ وَجَدَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ صَارَ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةُ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْقَبْرِ. 18وَكَانَتْ بَيْتُ عَنْيَا قَرِيبَةً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ نَحْوَ خَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ غَلْوَةً. 19وَكَانَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى مَرْثَا وَمَرْيَمَ لِيُعَزُّوهُمَا عَنْ أَخِيهِمَا. 20فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ مَرْثَا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ آتٍ لاَقَتْهُ، وَأَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَاسْتَمَرَّتْ جَالِسَةً فِي الْبَيْتِ. 21فَقَالَتْ مَرْثَا لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، لَوْ كُنْتَ هَهُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي! 22لَكِنِّي الآنَ أَيْضاً أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنَ اللَّهِ يُعْطِيكَ اللَّهُ إِيَّاهُ». 23قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «سَيَقُومُ أَخُوكِ». 24قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا: «أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ». 25قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا، 26وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيّاً وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. أَتُؤْمِنِينَ بِهَذَا؟» 27قَالَتْ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ، الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ». 

إقامة لعازر من الموت

28وَلَمَّا قَالَتْ هَذَا مَضَتْ وَدَعَتْ مَرْيَمَ أُخْتَهَا سِرّاً، قَائِلَةً: «الْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ حَضَرَ، وَهُوَ يَدْعُوكِ». 29أَمَّا تِلْكَ فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ قَامَتْ سَرِيعاً وَجَاءَتْ إِلَيْهِ. 30وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَسُوعُ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ، بَلْ كَانَ فِي الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي لاَقَتْهُ فِيهِ مَرْثَا. 31ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْيَهُودَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهَا فِي الْبَيْتِ يُعَزُّونَهَا، لَمَّا رَأَوْا مَرْيَمَ قَامَتْ عَاجِلاً وَخَرَجَتْ، تَبِعُوهَا قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّهَا تَذْهَبُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ لِتَبْكِيَ هُنَاكَ».32فَمَرْيَمُ لَمَّا أَتَتْ إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ يَسُوعُ وَرَأَتْهُ، خَرَّتْ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ قَائِلَةً لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، لَوْ كُنْتَ هَهُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي!». 33فَلَمَّا رَآهَا يَسُوعُ تَبْكِي، وَالْيَهُودُ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مَعَهَا يَبْكُونَ، انْزَعَجَ بِالرُّوحِ وَاضْطَرَبَ، 34وَقَالَ: «أَيْنَ وَضَعْتُمُوهُ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، تَعَالَ وَانْظُرْ». 35بَكَى يَسوعُ. 36فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «انْظُرُ وا كَيْفَ كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ!». 37وَقَا لَ بَعْضٌ مِنْهُمْ: «أَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ هَذَا الَّذِي فَتَحَ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى أَنْ يَجْعَلَ هَذَا أَيْضاً لاَ يَمُوتُ؟». 38فَانْزَعَجَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً فِي نَفْسِهِ وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، وَكَانَ مَغَارَةً وَقَدْ وُضِعَ عَلَيْهِ حَجَرٌ. 39قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «ارْفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ!». قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا، أُخْتُ الْمَيْتِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، قَدْ أَنْتَنَ لأَنَّ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةَ أَيَّامٍ». 40قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكِ: إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللَّهِ؟». 41فَرَفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ الْمَيْتُ مَوْضُوعاً، وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ، وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي، 42وَأَنَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ قُلْتُ، لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي». 43وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «لِعَازَرُ، هَلُمَّ خَارِجاً!» 44فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلاَهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ، وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيلٍ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَبْ». 

1*و2* 1 وَكَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مَرِيضاً وَهُوَ لِعَازَرُ، مِنْ بَيْتِ عَنْيَا مِنْ قَرْيَةِ مَرْيَمَ وَمَرْثَا أُخْتِهَا.2وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ، الَّتِي كَانَ لِعَازَرُ أَخُوهَا مَرِيضاً، هِيَ الَّتِي دَهَنَتِ الرَّبَّ بِطِيبٍ، وَمَسَحَتْ رِجْلَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا. وهنا بيكرر نفس الكلام علشان يعرف ويذكر لنا أسم المرأة اللى لم يذكر فى الأناجيل الأخرى وبيعرفها هنا يوحنا بأنها مريم أخت لعازر, والحقيقة أن مريم ومرثا ولعازر من الشخصيات المحبوبة جدا لشخص السيد المسيح وكلنا نذكر الوليمة اللى عملوها للسيد المسيح وكانت مرثا عمالة تخدم ومريم قاعدة عند رجلين السيد المسيح والسيد المسيح أعلن أنها أختارت النصيب الصالح وأعلن أن الحاجة إلى واحد ومريم هى اللى كسرت قارورة الطيب الخالص كثير الثمن , وكانت عائلة غنية بدليل أنه كانت تمتلك قبرا وهذا القبر كان فى مغارة فى الصخر ولم يدفن فى التراب وكان دليل غناها أيضا أن مريم وهى فرد منها قدرت تحضر قارورة الطيب وأيضا أنها تعمل وليمة للسيد المسيح , ويقول التقليد أن بستان جاثيمانى اللى معناه معصرة الزيت اللى كان السيد المسيح بيصلى فيه هو كان ملك لهذه العائلة أو كما يظن أنه ملكا لمريم أم مرقس الرسول والمهم سواء كان ملكا لعائلة لعازر أو لعائلة القديس ما مرقس كانت هذه العائلة بتسمح للسيد المسيح وتلاميذه أنهم يقعدوا فى هذا البستان , لكن هذا المنظر الجميل للأختين والأخ فى ترابطهم بيعطينا صورة جميلة للبيت المترابط أو البيت اللى فيه دفء الحياة الأسرية فهم عايشين مع بعض وشاعرين ببعض , مش أى بيت من بيوتنا الآن اللى أحنا حولناها لمجرد جراج , يعنى كل واحد فى حاله ويرجع الجراج بالليل يبات فيه لكن مفيش علاقة الترابط والمحبة ما بين أعضاء الأسرة بعضيها ببعض لكن هم كانوا مترابطين جدا وسبب ترابطهم ظهر فى محبتهم للسيد المسيح وأنهم جعلوا هذا البيت للسيد المسيح فكان هذا البيت محبوبا من السيد المسيح وكان يحب السيد المسيح ,وهم شاعرين بهذه المحبة , وعلشان كده ما أجمل هذا البيت وما أعظمه لما السيد المسيح ياخد فيه المكانة والسيد المسيح يكون موجود ويبقى المسيح محبوب ويحب هذا البيت , ولكن فى نفس الوقت اللى بيورينا تلك الحادثة فمش معنى كده أن هذا البيت بعيد عن التجربة والألم والضيقة والعوز , فمش معنى أن السيد المسيح بيحبنا أو أن أحنا عايشين مع السيد المسيح أننا نكون فوق التجارب أو التجارب والضيقات والآلام ماتجيش لينا , لكن معنى حب السيد المسيح أن السيد المسيح يبقى معنا فى تلك الضيقات "فى كل ضيقهم تضايق " وعلشان كده بيقول فى أشعياء عبارة جميله 41: 10  10لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلَهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي. وفى أشعياء 43: 2 2إِذَا اجْتَزْتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ فَأَنَا مَعَكَ وَفِي الأَنْهَارِ فَلاَ تَغْمُرُكَ. إِذَا مَشَيْتَ فِي النَّارِ فَلاَ تُلْذَعُ وَاللَّهِيبُ لاَ يُحْرِقُكَ. السيد المسيح ماشالش النار ولا اللهيب ولا المياه لكن ده كمان دخل مع الإنسان فى المياه وفى النار وفى اللهيب وفى الحريق , وماقالش وماوعدناش أنه حايمنع الحاجات دى لكن قال أنا حأكون معاكم "فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم" على رأى قصة لطيفة كان فى واحد غنى ملحد لا يعترف بوجود الله  وكان بيحب الصيد وكان عنده خادم بيؤمن بالسيد المسيح , وكان هذا الخادم مصاب بتجارب كثيرة من أمراض ومن ضعفات ومن بلايا , وفى مرة كان سيده بيعايره ويقول له يبقى أيه ربنا ده اللى أنت متمسك بيه , ماهو أنت شايفنى أنا أهو ماليش إله وعايش مبسوط ومرتاح وفرحان وصحتى عال , وأنت عمال تقول فى ربنا وبتصلى وأديك أهو تعبان وعيان والمصايب عمالة تيجى عليك أيه إلهك ده , فقال له الخادم معلهش أأذن لى أقول لك كلمة لكن أرجوك ما تزعلش منى , فقال له قول , فقال لما أنت بتروح تصطاد بتطارد وتجرى وراء الفريسة الميتة والا الفريسة الحية اللى جرحتها و اللى لسة ماماتيتش , فأنت بتجرى وراء مين؟ فقال له أنا بأجرى وراء الفريسة الحية اللى جرحتها ,فقال له يعنى الميتة بتسيبها وما بتعبرهاش , فقال له أه , فقال له أهو ده اللى حاصل بينى وبينك , فقال له أنا مش فاهم , فقال له شوف أنا لسة حى وعلشان كدة الشيطان جرحنى وعمال يحارب فيا علشان ينهى عليا لكن أنت ميت لأنك مرمى فى أيده خلاص وعلشان كده ما بيعملش ليك أى حاجة , ولكن أنا لسة بيضايقنى , وعلشان كده أن اللى بيتألم هو إنسان عايش , بينما الراحة أو عدم الألم أو عدم الإحساس بالألم هو علامة الموت وعلشان كده ما بيشعرش وحاسس أنه مبسوط , فالميت مامنهوش رجاء ده خلاص مات , لكن الحى المجروح هو الذى يظل هدفا , وعلشان كده الله لا يجنبنا الألم لكن الله بيقف معانا فى وسط هذا الألم .

3* 3فَأَرْسَلَتِ الأُخْتَانِ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلَتَيْنِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، هُوَذَا الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ مَرِيضٌ». لما حصلت المشكلة ومرض لعازر والسيد المسيح كان بعيد فى منطقة بيريه عبر الأردن وكانت المسافة ما بين عبر الأردن وما بين العزارية (بيت عنيا) تستغرق مسيرة يوم سفر كامل فأرسلت الأختان وقالتا اللى أنت بتحبه عيان وماقالوش حاجة تانى , يعنى ماقالوش أسرع وتعالى أو قول كلمة من عندك تشفيه عن بعد ولكن أعطوه تقرير عن الحالة وما طلبوش منه أنه يصنع شىء معين أو يشخص , وكان كل إيمانهم وثقتهم فى حب ربنا وفى حكمة ربنا وفى حب السيد المسيح ليهم وفى حكمة السيد المسيح , وعلشان كده أعطوا التقرير "هوذا الذى تحبه مريض" لكن ماقالوش ليه أعمل أيه , ذكروا ليه الأعراض لكن ماطلبوش منه أنه يعمل حاجة لعلاجه , وحقيقى فى شوية أنواع من المرضى بتبقى عجيبة جدا يعنى المفروض المريض لما بيروح للدكتور بيقول للدكتور أنا بأشتكى من كذا وكذا وكذا ووو , يعنى يقول له الأعراض اللى بيشتكى بيها , وفى بعض العيانين بيحبوا يتفلحسوا بيروحوا يقولوا للكتور التشخيص على طول ! ومايقولش ليه أنا تعبان من كذا , ويقوله أنا عندى المرض الفلانى  ! طيب يافالح أنت عرفت منين هل أنت دكتور ؟ ويقول أنا عارف عارف دى خبرة ! وأكثر من كدة ده كمان يقول له ياريت تكتب لى مضاد حيوى وياريت تكتب لى ما أعرفش أيه وأيه وأيه وممكن كمان يقوله أسامى الأدوية , ياحبيبى طيب لما أنت عارف كل الكلام ده أنت جاى للدكتور ليه ؟ وفى أوقات كثيرة أحنا بنعمل مع ربنا كده , بنقول لربنا المشكلة وكمان بنقول له أعمل كذا وكذا وكذا وأتصرف كذا وكذا  ونعطيه الحل وكأن ربنا أحنا بننجده بالحل لأنه مش حايعرف فأحنا بنساعده , لكن مارثا ومريم كانا نموذجان للصلاة الجميلة جدا اللى الإنسان بيرفعها بطلبة وبإحتياج لكن فى ثقة فى حب الله وفى حكمة الله أنك تتصرف بالطريقة اللى أنت شايفها , لكن أحنا بنقول لك اللى أنت بتحبه مريض وتركوا التصرف ليه كما يشاء وكما يريد "لتكن مشيئتك كما فى السماء كذلك على الأرض" وكأنهم شاعرين أنهم مش ممكن يكونوا أكثر حبا للعازر من السيد المسيح , وناخد بالنا أن مش ممكن أحنا البشر لما بنصلى من أجل واحد , بنطلع متنرفزين وهو ليه ربنا مابيسمعناش وليه ربنا سايب فلان ده تعبان , الحقيقة يا حبيبى مش ممكن حاتكون أنت أكثر حبا وإقترابا من تلك النفس أكثر من شخص السيد المسيح , آسف أنى أقول لك أنت ما تعرفش حاجة , وهو دى اللى بيحصل أنه فى أوقات كثيرة بنتخيا ونتصور أننا أحن على البشر من السيد المسيح فى مسيحيين كثيرين بيموتوا فى مصر وفى بعض بلدان العالم التى تضطهد المسيحيين والناس تقول هو فينك يارب أنت مش شايف لكن أحب أقول مفيش حد فى الكون كله أحن على أولاده بل على كل البشر من السيد المسيح فكفاكم عدم ثقة فى حبه وصلوا من أجلهم لأن الله بيسمح بذلك من أجل مجده ومجدهم هم الآخرين فلنفرح من أجلهم لأنهم أخذوا النصيب الصالح , وهو ده حال الإنسان التعبان والمريض على متذمر علشان ليه ربنا مابيشفهوش أو ليه ربنا مبياخدوش ! ونقعد نتذمر ونتكلم ونعمل ونسوى فى ربنا , ومش حاتكون أنت أكثر حب ولا حنية من شخص السيد المسيح على النفس البشرية وكمان ولا أكثر إقترابا , ده ربنا أقرب منك أكثر مما أنت أقرب من نفسك , وأرسلت الأختين التقرير "هوذا الذى تحبه مريض" وكانوا شطار جدا ولو دققنا فى العبارة نجدهم بيقولا هوذا الذى تحبه مريض وليس اللى بيحبك مريض طيب فى فرق ؟ آه .. ده هم بيفكروا السيد المسيح بحبه ومش بيذكروه أن لعازر اللى كان بيحب السيد المسيح ل أده بيذكروا السيد المسيح بحبه هو , ولذلك أحنا بنلجأ إلى السيد المسيح مش إستنادا على حبنا ليه لكن أستنادا على حبه هو لينا ولما بأطلب من السيد المسيح حاجة مش حأقول له علشان خاطر أنا بأحب كلأ ده أنا بأقول له علشان خاطر أنت بتحبنى , طيب ليه ؟ لأن شتان ما بين حب الله لى وما بين حبى أنا لله , وهو حبى أنا لله يطلع أيه مهما أن كنت بأحب ربنا , مجرد نقطة أو لا حاجة تجاه محبة الله لى اللى هى المحيط الكبير بى , وعلشان كده بأقول له من أجل حبك الكبير اللى أنت بتحبنى بيه ومش من أجل حبى الصغير اللى أنا بأحبك بيه , وكمان أنا مهما أن كنت بأحب ربنا حبى ده ممكن يتغير قدام الظروف وقدام حاجة ما أخذتهاش فبيهتز وقدام تجربة أصابتنى بأرجع وأشك فى ربنا ووجوده , فأنا حبى متغير , يعنى مش بس قليل لكن المصيبة كمان أنه متغير , لكن حب ربنا ثابت وحب ربنا كبير لا يتغير بتغير الظروف زى ما بنشوف فى يوحنا 3: 16 16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.علشان كده حب الله لينا هو قوتنا لأنه حب باذل , وليس كحبنا نحن لله , فالله هو رجائنا وهو ملجئنا .

4* 4فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ، قَالَ: «هَذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ، لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ بِهِ».ولما وصلت الرسالة للسيد المسيح وزى ماكان فى الأصحاح التاسع لما قالوا ليه على المولود أعمى أهذا أخطأ أم أبواه , ولكن رد السيد المسيح لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه ولكن لتظهر أعمال الله , وأيضا موضوع لعازر ليظهر مجد الله وليتمجد السيد المسيح من خلال هذه المعجزة , وآه لو نفهم أن كل نقص بيحصل فى حياتنا وكل إعواز وكل إحتياج وكل فشل , فهو ليس صدفة وما هواش الظروف حصلت كده لكن لكى ما تظهر أعمال الله فى حياتنا ولكى ما يتمجد الله فى حياتنا , وصدقونى لو قلت أنا مجرب ده ومش بس كده ده أنا كمان لامسه وبحس بيه يوميا فى حياتى , لكن مع الأسف غباوة الإنسان ما بتجعلهوش يدرك هذه الحقيقة , ويقعد زعلان على الفشل والإحباط وعلى عوزه وإحتياجه , يا حبيبى دى فرصة لحساب مجد الله وأن الله يتمجد فى حياتك ,وكل ألم وكل ضيقة وكل إحتياج حوله لحساب مجد ربنا , يا أخى ما هياش صدفة حصلت لكن دى مقصودة لتظهر أعمال الله وليتمجد الله فيك , وعلشان كده قال لهم "هذا المرض ليس للموت " ومش نهايته ومش هدفه ومش غايته هذا المرض أنه يصل بيه إلى الموت لكن هدفه وغايته مجد الله ولو عرفنا كل مرة أحنا بنصاب فيها بتجارب وبضيقات أن ربنا بيعطينا فرصة لكى ما يعلن لنا أو يحول هذا الضيق لحساب مجده فى حياتنا وماكناش نتذمر ونشتكى ربنا وننظر لربنا نظرة قاسية , وناخد بالنا أنهم لسة بيقولوا له هوذا اللى أنت بتحبه مريض , إذا المرض والموت لا يتعارضا مع محبة الله لينا , وفى أوقات كثيرة بنشعر أن المرض أو الموت أو التجربة بيتعارض مع محبة الله للإنسان , ولعازر كان مريض والسيد المسيح بيقول لعازر حبيبنا يعنى بيؤكد كلام مارثا ومريم , لكن مش معنى كده أن الموت أو المرض يتنافى مع محبة الله للإنسان , لكن حانشوف إزاى السيد المسيح بيصنع من هذا الموت ومن هذا المرض مجد فكان رد السيد المسيح أن هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل مجد الله وليتمجد به أبن الله , وهو رد مثير للإيمان وثقة فى ربنا , وفى كل ألم وفى كل ضيقة ثق فى الله , وهذا الرد مؤكد للرجاء وأن فى رجاء وأنه يستجيب للحب بإستمرار , وده مين اللى بعت يترجاه ؟ هم الأختين العزيزتين جدا عند السيد المسيح , ومين اللى فى ضيقة وفى مشكلة ؟ ده لعازر المحبوب جدا من السيد المسيح , طيب وبيلجأوا لمين ؟ للسيد المسيح القادر على الشفاء , إذا الموضوع منتهى , فالسيد المسيح بيحب هذه الأسرة وبيحب لعازر والسيد المسيح قادر , إذا السيد المسيح حايشفيه .

5* 5وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّ مَرْثَا وَأُخْتَهَا وَلِعَازَرَ.  وبعدين هنا بيؤكد لنا القديس يوحنا أن السيد المسيح كان يحب مارثا وأختها ولعازر.

6* 6فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ مَرِيضٌ مَكَثَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ يَوْمَيْنِ.ولكن مع هذا السيد المسيح لم يتحرك وماعملش حاجة , هو أيه يارب هو أنت ما بتحبش والا أيه ؟ الحقيقة أن اللى بيشوفه ربنا بإستمرار غير اللى إحنا بنشوفه فى كل الأمور لأن ربنا ليه رؤية مختلفة عن الرؤية اللى أحنا بنشوفها وتوقيتات الله بتختلف عن توقيتاتنا , وكما يقول الآباء ,إن كل ربنا ما يتأخر كل ما بيعد بركة أعظم , وماتحسبوش أن ده تباطؤ أو أن السيد المسيح ما بينفعلش بالموضوع ,لكن كل ما بيتأخر كل ما بيعد بركة أعظم , وإحنا بالنسبة لنا الموت هو الموت وحتى لو أختلفت المسميات وبالنسبة لنا الموت ده كارثة ومصيبة ومشاعر من القسوة وتحطيم الآمال والحزن والبكاء وتحطيم الرجاء , والحزن على الناس اللى أحنا بنحبهم وهو ده بالنسبة لنا الموت ونظرتنا للموت أنه عدو وعلشان كده بولس الرسول بيقول أن آخر عدو يبطل هو الموت , لكن السيد المسيح ليه نظرة ورؤية تانية خالص للموت , وزى ما حانشوف أن السيد المسيح بيتكلم عن الموت ده بصفة الرقاد أو النوم وعلشان كده بيقول لهم أن لعازر حبيبنا نام وأنا أذهب لأوقظه , فالسيد المسيح بيشوف رؤية الموت بمنظر الرقاد والنوم اللى لابد أن تعقبه يقظة حقيقية من هذا الرقاد , والحقيقة أن فى ثلاثة أوجه شبه مابين النوم والموت وهم 1- أن الأثنين منظرهم واحد أن الإنسان راقد 2- أن الأثنين فيهم راحة فالإنسان وهو نايم بيستريح ولما بيموت بيقولوا أهو أستريح , 3- الأثنين يعقبهم قيامة وإستيقاظ فكما أن النايم سيقوم فالميت أيضا سيقوم , وعشان كده إقامة لعازر نموذج للى بيشوفه السيد المسيح لأحبائه و لينا نحن , وأن السيد المسيح أجرى هذه المعجزة كنموذج لينا على الأرض علشان ما يستبدش بينا اليأس لما بنشوف أى حد بيموت أو أحنا نموت وعلشان كده بيقول بولس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى لأهل تسالونيكى 4: 13 13ثُمَّ لاَ أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَجْهَلُوا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الرَّاقِدِينَ، لِكَيْ لاَ تَحْزَنُوا كَالْبَاقِينَ الَّذِينَ لاَ رَجَاءَ لَهُمْ. لأن السيد المسيح أرانا نموذج ومثال للقيامة اللى كلنا لابد أن أحنا نقومها حتى لو كان الجسم تحلل وتهرأ وبيأكله الدود وأنتن , وعلشان كده السيد المسيح بالرغم أنه عرف إلا أنه مكث يومين  وما عملش حاجة وفضل فى نفس المكان اللى هو فيه وكأن اللحظة اللى وصل فيها الرسول اللى أبلغ السيد المسيح كان فعلا لعازر مات بالفعل لأن السفر يستغرق يوم والسيد المسيح مكث يومين وبعدين السيد المسيح سافر لبيت عنيا فى يوم , وآدى الأربعة أيام , والسيد المسيح عارف أن الميت اللى مات هو بيحبه ومكوثه يومين لا يتعارض مع محبته ليه وكأن السيد المسيح حتى وأن كان بعيد بالجسد عن بيت مريم ومرثا اللى لفهم الحزن واليأس والتعب والألم والمرارة , ولكن حاضر فيه بمشاعره وبلاهوته وكان عارف كل شىء وعلشان كده زى ما حانشوف أنه أتكلم مع التلاميذ أن لعازر مات ومش أن لعازر مريض ويقول للتلاميذ عبارة جميلة أنا فرحان أنى ماكنتش هناك , وبعدين حتى مريم ومرث يقولوله نفس العبارة لو كنت ههنا لم يمت أخى , وكأن لو كان السيد المسيح حاضر هناك ماكانش لعازر مات , لكن السيد المسيح فرحان أن لعازر مات ! الله عجيبة يارب الناس زعلانة وأنت فرحان كيف ؟ ناخد بالنا أن السيد المسيح كان فى هدف أنه يعلن إعلان القيامة والحياة لكل الناس علشان التلاميذ يآمنوا وعشان لعازر وعلشان كل الخليقة تعرف أن فى قيامة وأن السيد المسيح هو واهب الحياة فحتى لو حزنوا ساعة لكن السيد المسيح كان عارف أنه حايفرحهم فى الوقت المناسب , والسيد المسيح لا يتحرك تحرك إنفعالى مثلنا أو أن كان هناك حدث فعلى طول يتصرف بأندفاع وأن الظروف تقهره وتقوده إلى شىء معين ..لأ.. أن السيد المسيح ليس مثلنا يتحرك تحركات إنفعالية والأحداث تقوده لأ أن السيد المسيح بيتحرك برؤية وبترتيب ولا يتحرك بإنفعال لأنه شايف كل حاجة وعنده رؤية شاملة ولكل زمن عنده وقت , ولأن أحنا مش شايفين حاجة فبنبقى منفعلين ومنزعجين لكن السيد المسيح مش منفعل ومش منزعج , وهو عارف الأمور دى من الأول , والسيد المسيح بيعمل حساباته بطريقة تختلف عن حساباتنا والسيد المسيح بيعرف يختار الميعاد المناسب بالضبط للتدخل وعلشان كده قعد اليومين .

7*و8*7ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ قَالَ لِتلاَمِيذِهِ: «لِنَذْهَبْ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ أَيْضاً».8قَالَ لَهُ التّلاَمِيذُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، الآنَ كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَرْجُمُوكَ، وَتَذْهَبُ أَيْضاً إِلَى هُنَاكَ». لو كان السيد المسيح موجود فى الوقت اللى كانت الناس كلها بتطلب وجوده فيه وشفى لعازر وهو مريض ماكنيتش المعجزة تبقى فى قوتها وفى مجدها , ومهما أن كان مرض لعازر الصعب أو مستصعب أو غير قابل للشفاء والسيد المسيح شفاه مش حايعادل أنه يموت وينتن ويتحلل ويرجع للحياة مرة تانية , ولذلك السيد المسيح بعد يومين قال لتلاميذه لنذهب إلى اليهودية وماقالش ليهم لنذهب إلى بيت عنيا اللى هو بجوار أورشليم وأورشليم دى عاصمة اليهودية طيب ليه ماقالش ليهم نروح بيت عنيا والمسيح بيقول لهم لنذب إلى اليهودية أشمعنى ؟ لأن السيد المسيح نظره ممتد لبعد إقامة لعازر والسيد المسيح متجه ناحية الصليب وناحية أورشليم وهو عارف أنه حايوصل لليهودية وأن هذه المعجزة حاتتم وأن هذه المعجزة هى التى ستمهد لصلبه وموته وقيامته , فالسيد المسيح ناظر للصليب وليس ناظرا لبيت عنيا لأنه ناظر لليهودية , وعلشان كده التلاميذ أستغربوا , ما أحنا قاعدين فى عبر الأردن ومبسوطين وناس كثيرة مؤمنة بيك وعمالة تصقف لك وفرحانة بيك أيه لزومه العك ونروح اليهودية واليهود عايزين يرجموك وأحنا حانتاخد فى الرجلين , ما احنا قاعدين هنا ممجدين ومكرمين والناس فرحانة بينا , حاولوا أن يغيروا فكر السيد المسيح للذهاب إلى اليهودية لأن اليهود يطلبون أن يرجموك وده هو الموقف اللى شفناه فى أيام عيد التجديد كما رأيناه فى آخر الإصحاح العاشر , وعقبوا بعد كده "وتذهب أيضا إلى هناك".

9*و10*9أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَتْ سَاعَاتُ النَّهَارِ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ؟ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَمْشِي فِي النَّهَارِ لاَ يَعْثُرُ لأَنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ نُورَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ، 10وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَمْشِي فِي اللَّيْلِ يَعْثُرُ، لأَنَّ النُّورَ لَيْسَ فِيهِ».  ولما هم حاولوا يخيفوا السيد المسيح وبلاش لو رحت حاتترجم وأحنا كمان حانتعرض للرجم وللموت خلينا قاعدين هنا مبسوطين قام السيد المسيح قال لهم المثل ده , هو ساعات النهار كم ساعة ؟ 12 , وساعات النهار دى فيها نور واللى يمشى فى النور لا يقع لكن اللى بيمشى فى الظلام بيقع لأن مفيش نور فيه , وده التعبير اللى قاله السيد المسيح مفيش نور فيه ولم يقل لأن مفيش نور حوله , وكأن الإستضائة حاتيجى من جواه ومش من بره , فاللى بيمشى فى النهار فى النور مابيتشنكلش لكن اللى بيمشى فى الظلام بيقع وهو ده المعنى المباشر اللى عايز يقوله السيد المسيح , والسيد المسيح عايز يقول للتلاميذ أن التخويف اللى أنتم بتقوله ده غير لائق ,أن أنتم عاوزين تخوفونى من الموت ومن الألم ده مش صح لأنى لما حأموت وحأتألم ,فاحأموت وأتألم فى الساعة اللى أنا محددها لكن محدش يقدر يعجل بألمى أو بموتى وعلشان كده طول ما فى نهار أنا موجود وحييجى ليل ,وهو ده اللى حصل ساعة ما قبضوا على السيد المسيح وقال لهم هذه ساعاتكم وسلطان الظلمة , يعنى أنا بأعطى أذن للظلمة فساعات النهار قد أنتهت وعلشان كده طول ما أنا فى العالم فمازلت أنا نور العالم , وماتخفوش من حد ومحدش يقدر يقرب لنا وطول ما أنا لسة لى نهار فى هذا العالم محدش يقدر يمسنى ولا يمسكم ,فأنتم ماتخافوش , لكن المهم أن النور يبقى جواكم لأن غياب النور معناه غياب المسيح عن القلب وهو ده ليل الإنسان وظلمة الإنسان لما السيد المسيح يغيب من القلب وعلشان كده لما يهوذا يقول عنه يوحنا بعد شوية أنه راح يسلم السيد المسيح فبيقول أنه خرج علشان يسلم السيد المسيح لأنه خلاص رفض السيد المسيح فبيقول التعبير ده " وكان ليل " ويقصد بالليل الظلمة التى كانت داخل يهوذا , واليوم لا ينتهى قبل أن تنتهى ساعاته ومحدش يقدر يغير الزمن وفى 12 ساعة محدش يقدر يلعب وعلشان كده قال لهم أطمئنوا وال12 ساعة دى حاجة كبيرة وكأن السيد المسيح بيقول لنا أن الوقت مش قصير زى ما أنتم بتقولوا , والناس دايما بتشتكى وبتقول ماعندناش وقت , ولكن ساعات النهار أثنى عشر ساعة تقدروا تعملوا فيها حاجات كثيرة جدا , وعلشان كده مفيش داعى لليأس وبتقولوا مفيش وقت ومش قادرين ومفيش داعى للعجلة والإستعجال وفى نفس الوقت ال 12 ساعة دى طويلة لكن محدودين , يعنى فى وقت ولكن هذا الوقت بالرغم من طوله محدود وعلشان كده ماتاخدش راحتك قوى , وعلشان كده السيد المسيح بيقول لهم فى وقت كافى أن أحنا نؤدى كل مهام الحياة .

11*و12* 11قَالَ هَذَا وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «لِعَازَرُ حَبِيبُنَا قَدْ نَامَ. لَكِنِّي أَذْهَبُ لأُوقِظَهُ».12فَقَالَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، إِنْ كَانَ قَدْ نَامَ فَهُوَ يُشْفَى».  بعد ما قال لهم المثل ده قال لهم أن لعازر حبيبنا قد نام وأنا أذهب لأوقظه فقال التلاميذ لو هو نام فأيه اللى حايخليك تمشى المسافة الطويلة دى وتعرض نفسك للخطر علشان تصحيه ما هو حايشفى لأنهم فهموا كلمة نوم بمعنى المرض وولكن السيد المسيح بيتكلم عن النوم بمعنى الموت , وكلمة يشفى يعنى يعود ويحيا والكلمة اليونانية ليشفى هى كلمة سوسيس وبنسمع كلمة سوسيس كثير جدا فى القداس وهى خلصت من كلمة الخلاص.
Σώζω  sōzō  From a primary word σῶς sōs̄ (contraction for the obsolete σάος saos, “safe”); to save, that is, deliver or protect (literally or figuratively): - heal, preserve, save (self), do well, be (make) whole.    
فالتلاميذ قالوها عفويا وماكانوش يقصدوها  أنه إذا كان هو مريض حايخلص وكأن الخلاص هنا بالقيامة التى هى الطريق للخلاص .

13*و14*13وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَقُولُ عَنْ مَوْتِهِ، وَهُمْ ظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ عَنْ رُقَادِ النَّوْمِ. 14فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ حِينَئِذٍ عَلاَنِيَةً: «لِعَازَرُ مَاتَ. وكأن السيد المسيح مكشوف قدامه الزمن , وعلشان مهم جدا لينا لما السيد المسيح يسبق ويقول نبأ أو خبر , ماهواش بيتنبأ عن أمور قادمة ولسة يعنى بيقول لهم حايحصل كذا لكن ده هو بيتكلم والأمور مكشوفة قدامه كلها , ومابيقولش ده بعد شوية حايحصل كذا وكذا لأ ده بيتكلم بصيغة إن الأمر حاضر قدامه لأنه كاشف كل الزمن وكل الوقت وكل الحقائق .

15*  15وَأَنَا أَفْرَحُ لأَجْلِكُمْ إِنِّي لَمْ أَكُنْ هُنَاكَ، لِتُؤْمِنُوا. وَلَكِنْ لِنَذْهَبْ إِلَيْهِ».فرح السيد المسيح لأجل التلاميذ لأنه كان عايز يوريهم قدرته على الإقامة من الأموات لأنه كان عايز يأكد الحقيقة دى فى ذهنهم قبل ما هو يدخل إلى الموت ودى فرصة السيد المسيح هيأها علشان يوريهم قدرته على الإقامة من الأموات وعلشان كده بيقول لهم أنا فرحان أنى ماكنتش هناك لأن الموت لا يجرؤ فى حضور السيد المسيح أنه يأخذ نفس من الأنفس لأن فى حضرة رئيس الحياة بيخاف الموت وما يقدرش يفرد جناحاته ويخطف أى حد فى حضور السيد المسيح لأنه عارف أن السيد المسيح أستغل قوته فى مرات كثيرة أنه يشفى كل السقماء اللى كان الموت بيتهددهم علشان يخطفهم لكن مالوش سلطان فى حضور السيد المسيح وكأن فى اللحظة اللى أخذ الموت فيها لعازر كان يظن الموت أن السيد المسيح غائب وغير موجود , وهنا الكل  بيؤكده حتى مارثا وحتى مريم قالوا له عبارة " لو كنت ههنا لم يمت أخى " يعنى حضورك كان يمنع الموت , والموت يخاف منك , ولكن كانوا ظانين أن السيد المسيح غائب وأن الموت قد خطف فريسة من السيد المسيح , لكن الموضوع مش كده خالص , والسيد المسيح بيقول لهم لنذهب إليه , إلى مين ؟ إلى لعازر ولم يقل لهم نروح بيت عنيا أو نروح نعزى مريم ومرثا أو نروح نبكى على القبر أو نشوفه لأ  ده السيد المسيح بيقول لهم لنذهب إليه أو إلى لعازر وكأن لعازر شخص حى موجود قدامه ويستحضره حى فى ذهن التلاميذ وأحنا حانروح لواحد حى مش حانروح لواحد ميت " لنذهب أليه " وليس الميت المنتن والمتحلل ..لأ.. ده هو أمام السيد المسيح مازال حيا ويحضره حيا وفى مخيلة وذهن التلاميذ .

16*16فَقَالَ تُومَا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ لِلتّلاَمِيذِ رُفَقَائِهِ: «لِنَذْهَبْ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ مَعَهُ!».  فتوما لما لقى الموضوع كده , وتوما ده شخصية لذيذة جدا وقد كتبت كثيرا عن هذه الشخصية فى تأملات مستقلة عنه , والكل يعرف توما دائما بموقفه الشكاك اللى مارضيش يصدق القيامة , لكن لأ  ده كان ليه موقف حلو قوى قوى أحنا كثيرا بنجهله أو لا نعطيه قيمته , توما صحيح كان سهل عليه أنه يموت مع السيد المسيح وكان عنده أستعداد لكن صعب عليه أن السيد المسيح يقوم من الأموات , فهو سهل عليه يموت إستجابة لمحبة السيد المسيح لأنه بيحبه , لكن صعب عليه أنه يؤمن بقيامة السيد المسيح طيب ليه ؟ لأنه كان سهل عليه أنه يقدم اللى عنده واللى عنده كان حب لشخص السيد المسيح ولذلك قال نموت معه , لكن اللى صعب عليه واللى ماكانش عنده هو الإيمان يا أحبائى , وعلشان كده ماقدرش يؤمن بقيامة السيد المسيح من الأموات فى الأول , لأنه اللى كان عنده هو حب وده اللى جعله يقول أموت معاه وهو ده أقصى ما يمكن أن يفكر توما فيه ! , لكن يفكر بعد كدة لما قالوا له السيد المسيح قام فماكانش يقدر يصدقها لأنه ماكانش عند إيمان وكل اللى عنده كان مجرد حب , ولكن السيد المسيح بيقول أنا فرحان أنى ماكنتش هناك علشان تؤمنوا , يعنى هدف السيد المسيح أنه يضع فيهم الإيمان , فهم كان عندهم محبة للسيد المسيح ولكن ماكانش عندهم إيمان , والسيد المسيح عايز يغرز الإيمان بداخلهم , ده السيد المسيح بيتكلم على أن هو الحياة  قبل كده , فكان كل ذهن توما طيب أحنا نروح نموت معاه , طيب ليه كدة يا توما , ده أنت المفروض كنت تقول أحنا نروح علشان نحيا معاه مش نموت معاه , لكن هو ده اللى كان يقدر يوصل له توما فى هذه اللحظة , ولأن توما كان شاعر أن الوسيلة الوحيدة علشان يبقى مع السيد المسيح بإستمرار هى الموت ! وكان تفكيره أنه حتى أكون معاه بإستمرار وما أسيبهوش أموت معاه وأنا عندى أستعداد , وكان بيشجع باقى التلاميذ ويقول لهم كمان تعالوا كلنا نموت معاه , وهم أيضا كانوا صادقين فى مشاعرهم وكانوا رايحين فعلا يموتوا مع السيد المسيح وعلشان كده السيد المسيح حفظ لتوما هذا الجميل أو لم ينسى لتوما هذا الموقف , طيب ليه يارب ده أنت بتقول طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا , طيب أشمعنى توما خليته يضع أيده ؟ أه أصل ربنا ظل حافظ الجميل لتوما اللى كان عنده أستعداد أن يضع حياته للموت من أجل السيد المسيح , وعلشان كده لما ضعف توما فهل السيد المسيح قال له أنا كلمة ومفيش غيرها وطوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا وتؤمن تؤمن وما آمنتش عنك ما آمنت ..لأ.. ده السيد المسيح شالهاله وقال له تعالى وضع يدك لكى تؤمن , ده أنت فى يوم من الأيام كان عندك أستعداد أنك تموت معايا وكنت بتحبنى فعلا وعلشان كده المحبة دى أنا مازلت حافظها جوايا , وتعالى يا توما وما تبقاش شكاك وتعالى وآمن لأنى عايزك تؤمن إن لى قدرة على القيامة , وعلشان كده بيقول التوأم أو ديدوموس لأن يوحنا كتب أنجيله لليونانيين وكل العالم,فبيشرح لهم كلمة  
Δίδυμος  Didumos  ; double, that is, twin; Didymus, a Christian: - Didymus
توما يعنى التوأم , وعلشان كده حتى لو كان جوانا مشاعر خوف من موت بيترقبنا فينبغى أن مشاعر الخوف دى أنها لا تشل حركتنا ولا تمنعنا من الحركة , وحتى لو كان الإنسان بيخاف , والخوف المرضى هو اللى بيشل حركة الإنسان , لكن الإنسان الصح هو اللى مايجعلش مخاوفه تشل حركته وتمنعه من العمل , وعلى رأى قصة لطيفة عن مركب بتغرق وأرسلت أشارة فلقطتها مركب آخر , فقال قبطان المركب لمساعده غير إتجاه المركب علشان نروح ننقذ هذه السفينة , فقال له مساعده مش ممكن لأن المكان اللى السفينة غارقة فيه الطقس فيه وحش جدا والظروف سيئة للغاية وأحنا لو رحنا حانغرق معاهم , فقال القبطان له , ينبغى أمام الإستغاثة أن نذهب حتى وليس من المحتم أن نعود , يعنى قدامنا واحد بيسغيث بينا فيجب أننا نذهب أليه , وكون أننا حانرجع أو مش حانرجع فهذه مسألة أخرى , ولكن للأسف أحنا كده فى أوقات كثيرة أن الخوف بيشل حركتنا وما بيجعلناش نمد أيدينا لحد , لكن توما اللى كلنا بنقول عليه شكاك وبالرغم من مخاوف التلاميذ من الموت إلا أن الخوف لم يشل حركته بل دفعه أن هو يذهب مع السيد المسيح لكى يموت معه .

17* 17فَلَمَّا أَتَى يَسُوعُ وَجَدَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ صَارَ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةُ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْقَبْرِ. القديس يوحنا بيصر أنه يذكر لنا رقم أربعة ده بالذات , أصل اليهود وللأسف بعض الناس بتعتقد أن الميت بعد ما بيموت بتفضل روحه موجودة ثلاثة أيام على الأرض ! وتقعد تحاول الدخول للجسد مرة تانية ! , الحقيقة ده إعتقاد خاطىء لكن مع الأسف موجود , وبعض الناس اللى بتعمل اليوم التالت بتفتكر المعنى ده , لكن اليوم التالت مش كده , الإعتقاد هو أن الروح بتحاول تدخل الجسد فى الثلاثة أيام ولو ماعرفتش تدخل فى اليوم الرابع فيبتدى الجسم يتحلل ويبقى فيه دود وينتن فالروح يعنى بتشمئز فماترضاش وتمشى وتنصرف ! , وهو ده الإعتقاد الموجود مازال عند بعض الناس أن الروح تظل موجوده لليوم الثالث , والسيد المسيح أنتظر لحد اليوم الرابع واللى فى معناه فى ذهن اليهود أنه أستحالة أن الروح حاترجع للجسد مرة تانية لكن بالرغم من كده السيد المسيح سيعيدها وكان نظام المناحة لما حد يموت عند اليهود نظام عجيب قوى لكن أحنا واخدين منه شوية حاجات , فكان الطقس يفضلوا ثلاثة أيام بكاء و بعدين سبعة أيام بيسموها أيام نوح ويقولوا ترتيل حزينة وينوحوا بيها على الميت , وبعدين ثلاثين يوم تانى حداد بلبس أسود وما يستحموش وما يهتموش بنفسيهم وما يأكلوش أكل كويس وما يخرجوش وما يتنعموش اللى هم مدة الأربعين يوم اللى أحنا لسة برده محتفظين بيها فى الكنيسة مع الأسف الشديد , وكان من ضمن عادات اليهود أن الجنازة لابد أن يتقدمها فريق من النسوة النائحات أو الندابات ! ويقعدوا يندبوا الميت ويصوتوا , ومازال بعض العائلات عندها هذا النظام ولازم الستات يعنى تدى صوت علشان تبقى الجنازة حارة يعنى , يحضرنى تعليق جميل يعنى هو نوع من الضحك وماهواش حقيقة , من أحد الأصدقاء على هذا فبيقول , و هو يعنى لابد المرأة تتقدم بإستمرار الجنازة وتقود الرجل بإستمرار إلى الموت , فمن أول ماسقطت حواء وقادت البشرية كلها للموت , يعنى برده لازم تبقى فى المقدمة قدام التابوت وقدام النعش تقوده إلى الموت مرة أخرى يعنى هى ولدت الإنسان للموت وهى أيضا اللى بتتقدم الإنسان فى الجنازة يعنى عايزة تتأكد لأن الموت ده هو شغلتها ! كفاية بقى , وأيضا هناك عبارة لطيفة بتقول " كما يخرج الرجل من المرأة , كما يخرج الملح من الماء ويذوب فيه وهكذا يخرج الرجل من المرأة ويهلك فيها " لكن هو كان ده نظام اليهود , فكان أربعة أيام والسيد المسيح وصل فى اليوم الرابع اللى هو لسة فى أسبوع النوح والبكاء وعلشان كدة بنجد أن فى معزيين كثيرين كانوا موجودين عند مريم ومرثا .
18*و19*18وَكَانَتْ بَيْتُ عَنْيَا قَرِيبَةً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ نَحْوَ خَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ غَلْوَةً. 19وَكَانَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى مَرْثَا وَمَرْيَمَ لِيُعَزُّوهُمَا عَنْ أَخِيهِمَا. وكانوا لسة فى الأسبوع الأول (أسبوع المناحة) وكانت محبة لعازر كبيرة فى قلوب كثير من الناس وعلشان كده كان فى ناس كثيرة موجودة بتعزى , والحاجة العجيبة أن هؤلاء الناس كانوا منافقين جدا , فاللى جايين يعزوا ويبكوا على لعازر , ولما لعازر قام من الأموات كانوا عايزين بعد كده يموتوه تانى "عجيبة" , يعنى هم بيبكوا وبيعلنوا حبهم للى مات ولما صحى الميت عايزين يموتوه تانى , هى الناس كده , نفاق نفاق نفاق , لكن أمام هذا الموت كيف يتصرف السيد المسيح وده اللى نكمله فى الجزء التالى .

  وإلى اللقاء مع الجزء الثانى من التأملات والقراءات فى سبت لعازر راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.
أخوكم  +++ فكرى جرجس
*


----------



## fikry (9 أبريل 2014)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------

